# 97 Altima will not start, maybe fuel line leak?



## rbeast18 (Nov 20, 2005)

My 97 Nissan Altima has been running fine for the past year. Just today, I tried to start it, and it started, but died right away. I tried to start it again, but it will not. When I turn the key to stop trying to start it, I can hear what sounds like a hissing coming from the back of my car, near the gas tank. This leads me to believe there is a leak or something in the fuel line or a seal problem, but I have to admit, I'm not very knowledgeable about cars. I looked at the post just before this about a stall problem while idling, and I am not sure if this is the same thing. I was going to look at the idle air control valve, but I don't know where it is. 

Can anyone help me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rbeast18 said:


> My 97 Nissan Altima has been running fine for the past year. Just today, I tried to start it, and it started, but died right away. I tried to start it again, but it will not. When I turn the key to stop trying to start it, I can hear what sounds like a hissing coming from the back of my car, near the gas tank. This leads me to believe there is a leak or something in the fuel line or a seal problem, but I have to admit, I'm not very knowledgeable about cars. I looked at the post just before this about a stall problem while idling, and I am not sure if this is the same thing. I was going to look at the idle air control valve, but I don't know where it is.
> 
> Can anyone help me? Thanks a lot!



Hello-
First off the hissing nosie you are hearing is normal. Its the fuel pump coming up to pressure. So don't worry about that.
Second issue on stalling and ideling can be numerous things. However, there are a few common area to start off. Take off the distributor and see if there is oil in it, if so you found your problem. Inspect the EGR valve to see if it clogged up. Inspect the intake manifold gasket for leaks. Inspect the Mass air floe sensor. Like I mentioned these components that are know to fail over time. Is the engone light on?


----------

